# Charles Helm



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok this is my first one. It is not cleaned up yet and there are a couple of small messups. But you can see what it is going to look like.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks pretty good from here!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Is this what you were looking for???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

By Grannies, Bobby...That is GOOD LOOKIN' !!!!

Is the top antler or what ???? I KNOW there's LOTSA imagination went into those guys....

Congrats....:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

yes the top is deer antler. But I am going to make one with wood too. Charles what kind of wood is the stock of the gun made out of ?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The rifle stock is walnut with an Ebony fore-end tip. Either or those or another African wood would look good.

This is the rifle I used (hard to see in this picture but there is a lot of fiddleback figure in it):










Here are a couple of shots with some of the figure in the walnut (before I had it refinished in a lighter oil finish):



















If you have any larger images of the pen you can email me that would be great. It looks good but I can't see the details. Can the top and bottom be about the same diameter?

[I have been incommunicado picking up the kids from Girl Scouts...]


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will have to take some closeups tonight . Not sure how close I can get to that wood. I will look at some more African wood. The cap and the pen are both almost the same diameter. The cap will be a little bigger cause of the tube size and the cartriage.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thank Bobby.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bobby - you might want to do some checking on the location of that pen clip.

that would position the nib down while in the pocket, which might cause it to leak.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> bobby - you might want to do some checking on the location of that pen clip.
> 
> that would position the nib down while in the pocket, which might cause it to leak.


I hadn't noticed that I will change that


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it may be fine - just test it with ink first


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will have to look at the instructions again and see if I messed up on that too.:spineyes:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

If you tell me what dimensions you need I can try to locate some figured walnut, some ebony, or I have even heard of people using African Blackwood on rifles. I am not sure if you can get Mopane or Leadwood or whether they even look good as lumber.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I saw some Leadwood for sale several months ago, I had never heard of it so I looked it up. The trees can live for 2000 years. Very hard and expensive, used in some special carvings. It came with a coa, so i don't know if there is/was a import ban. If I can find the piece, I'll post it up.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I did a quick search and this place has leadwood and African Blackwood. Of course, I have never dealt with them, etc.

This place has Leadwood and Mopane. Mopane is very popular for fires, both for heat and cooking. I understand Leadwood is too but I am not sure I have seen it, but I have sat by quite a few Mopane fires.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I can order which ever one you want. You tell me your paying for the pen lol


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

:rotfl: In that case, let's go with Mopane from wherever you think is the right supplier. :rotfl: I am happy to order it and send it to you if you tell me what you need.

Let me know if you need more brass or bullets, or if you need the empty cases from Africa yet.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok bullets aren't going to work so I don't need any more of them. I may need more brass but not yet. I got to order some more tubes. I messed one up already lol


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I ordered the Mopane and the backordered it on me. I have reordered it from another place so it should be here next week or the end of this week. If you want go ahead and send me the cartriages for the final pen and I will get them ready by powdercoating them with a glossy clear. That way you don't have to shine them.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Will do. How many pieces do you need? I have three that I brought back.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Will do. How many pieces do you need? I have three that I brought back.


Just one since I am not going to be drilling it. Unless you want 2 pens then send 2


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds like it is one then!:wink: 

I will try to get to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got the wood in Charles.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks -- I had a really long week but will get to the post office ASAP. After my 7:30 conference call tomorrow morning, of course...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charles I got the package yesterday I wll be working on the pen today


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks. Sorry it was so delayed. Working for a living is a real pain!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sorry no pictures till I'm finished. But that Mopane is sure some pretty wood. I like it a lot better than mahogany.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm glad to hear it is working out.

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got to redo the cartriage powder coating. I dropped it right after I powder coated it. "Hey it was hot !" But so far eveything is looking good. I got the top with the wood done. I will finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the progress report!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The pen is finished!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I went to take pictures of it and it broke my camera.







The batterys are dead I am letting them charge up then we will have pictures.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice! And it is the only one in captivity. Thanks!

PM me some payment information.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks great...I bet it's heavy...I really like the heavy pens. The wood looks sweet...is it easy to turn? Kinda got the mahogany look but darker and the grain is different...might have to add it to my "wish list"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charles I can garrantee it is the only one like it around. I will figure up what I have spent and then add labor then add ect, ect, ect. Then you can just get a Brinks truck to deliver it to me. :slimer:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Or I can just wire it to your Swiss account!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That would be better keeps Uncle Sam off my rear.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Bobby...that turned out fantastic.. YOU DA MAN....Gonna leave them cartridge/antler/etc pens in your hands from now on... Looks like some pretty good machinists work there on the screw on part....

I'll take over the BIGGIEs Dept.. Finally found my calling...

On another note...and a MAJOR hijack..my cataract surgery is tomorrow and I got this email from my Son....only text message was..."RELAX"... Pretty funny I thought...and some of you might wanna 'save' it for future use...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charles empty your mail box lol


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Charles empty your mail box lol


Done! Sorry about that.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, that is a great lookin pen. You have became a "pen master"


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I tried out a new rifle range yesterday. I was filling out the card and the guy at the desk told me he liked my pen. Your fan base expands Bobby.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tell him I do custom work (custom cause its never the same) and thanks


----------

